# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  April 2017 Roll call/Boardie Bash !!!!!!

## jojo p

I'm not posting on the old one, I'm starting this party off !!!!

Jojo......April 21st -30th      White Sands

----------


## LivinInThe603

I'm in!

April 22-29 Rondel Village

Meet me for lunch on Saturday at Woodstock around 2:00!!! Bourbon Beach around 11:00!!!

----------


## jojo p

Your my kind of girl !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Your my kind of girl !!!!!!!


That's why we get along so well!!!!!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Can't wait!!

April 19-22 Travellers Beach Resort
April 22-29 Couples Swept Away

----------


## Chickster

April 21 - 30 Seastar

----------


## captaind

Had a great time last year.

I'll try to schedule the early spring trip for that date again. 

Cap

----------


## Captain Oil

April 15th to 23rd .......... CoCoLaPalm

Beach Names as follows:
THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil
Danny Mo and Heidi Ho
Hun Bun and Jurgen
Dona Wanna and Jetski King
Mr and Mrs Newbie

----------


## billndonna

We are definitely there,Rondel for the week of the Boardie bash!!

----------


## meinvancouver

Hey Jojo me and Dolly are in also April 20- 30 White Sands!! But before that we get to go next week soon come!

----------


## jojo p

Wow !  It seems like just yesterday I was saying good bye to you guys, now your back there again soon !    Have a great time, 
can't wait to see ya both in April !!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Probably taking the year off from the Boardie Bash this year.  Maybe we will return for our wedding anniversary instead.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Here is the list so far:

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

----------


## billndonna

Actually i believe we go in on the 20th and we will also have Lisa and Kelly with us at Rondel,let the party begin!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Actually i believe we go in on the 20th and we will also have Lisa and Kelly with us at Rondel,let the party begin!!


Bill, You weren't specific so I took a guess  :Smile:  I'll update it this afternoon. Happy Friday!!!!!

----------


## johng

LivinInThe603,

Lucky you are, Rondel was / is a great place. It's been a while for me but fond memories of my visits there. On another point are you going to see the Wailers soon?? Who is in their current lineup?? That should be an awesome show!!!

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Our first time...so we're boardie bash virgins!!   We'll be @ IA  April 21-29.  Can't wait!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> LivinInThe603,
> 
> Lucky you are, Rondel was / is a great place. It's been a while for me but fond memories of my visits there. On another point are you going to see the Wailers soon?? Who is in their current lineup?? That should be an awesome show!!!


John, I'm going to a wailers show tomorrow night, actually! And, to be honest, I'm not sure who's in the lineup. It doesn't seem like anyone original is playing with this group, and like I've come to learn, there are the wailers, the original wailers, and probably five other "wailers" bands. The website for this band says that original guys, like family man, aren't playing with or associated with them anymore, which is disappointing because I'd love to see him play! The advertisements I'm reading say he'll be there, but I'm skeptical! 

As far as rondel, it took a lot of consideration but I finically decided to give it a try. It's a little more than I want to pay usually, but I think it will be worth it. I'll be garden side, and with the new restrictions on the beach parties, rondel will be a good place to come home to and chill by the pool for the later evenings! Ultimately, an excellent decision, I think! 

I'll update the list to add the newbies and fix billndonnas dates later (I'm mobile at the moment), unless Jojo gets it first!

About 176 days if anyone's counting
 :Cool: 

Up Like Seven!
Love Livin

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 BillnDonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ IA

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 LivinInThe603 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

----------


## captaind

> 15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
> 15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
> 15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
> 15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
> 15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm
> 
> 19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away
> 
> 20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
> ...


I'll be there. I'll be on Zion Hill


Cap

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I'll be there. I'll be on Zion Hill
> 
> 
> Cap


alright, Cap!!!! any dates in particular you want posted?

Edited to add you. Can edit the dates if you want  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

> alright, Cap!!!! any dates in particular you want posted?



I don't know. I'll get on a plane in Orlando, go to Mobay,.......... Linston will come get me and I'll be home.

I don't plan that far ahead but I'll be there.

Cap

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I don't know. I'll get on a plane in Orlando, go to Mobay,.......... Linston will come get me and I'll be home.
> 
> I don't plan that far ahead but I'll be there.
> 
> Cap


see you then!!!!

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Nice to see all the different hotels utilized! I had a blast meeting so many last April...see you there! Nurse Beth

----------


## jojo p

Hi White Bear Lake, Mn, neighbor.......lol  :Smile:

----------


## phineasfreakears

I am a bash virgin also, trying to talk the little woman into it. Hopefully will be posting my arrival soon!

----------


## jojo p

> I am a bash virgin also, trying to talk the little woman into it. Hopefully will be posting my arrival soon!


oooohh! We looove bash virgins , don't we Bill....hehehehehehe!

----------


## captaind

I was a bash virgin last year!

Cap

----------


## jojo p

> I was a bash virgin last year!
> 
> Cap


We took care of that. didn't we !!!  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

Recognize these people?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I was a bash virgin last year!
> 
> Cap


Me too!!!

I LOVE the organized and disorganized gatherings and activities, the friendship, the love, and the laughs!!! You just can't make that sh!t up!

I know I made friends for life during the week and I can't wait for 2017!

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ IA

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

----------


## Ras Walleye

Gonna miss this one. :Frown: 
Next trip will be December of 2017 for our tenth wedding anniversary and reunion bash at Negril Treehouse.
Friday Dec. 15 2017
Mark your calendars! :Cool:

----------


## bostonguy823



----------


## LivinInThe603

I promise not to be week-long hung over by Friday this year!!!! You can see it all over my face.... and cause I spent most of the meet up on a lounger sharing lunch and water with the dog... can't wait!

----------


## negrilfound42

I just got back from Travellers, but if y'all don't mind an extra crazy on board, I would love to join the Boardie Bash for the April trip!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I just got back from Travellers, but if y'all don't mind an extra crazy on board, I would love to join the Boardie Bash for the April trip!


All are welcome! Watch for posts fro Rob about time and place for the big meet up, usually the last Friday of the month. The 2017 date is 4/28. 

I loved the meet up at Drifters on the first Sunday last year, so I say let's do it again! 4/23 @ Drifters!

NegrilFound42, I'll add you to the list and when you have your dates and location, it can be updated if you want to share it. 

See you in April!!!!

----------


## negrilfound42

Thanks!!  Once I finalize dates/place, definitely add me to the list!

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ IA

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

NegrilFound42

----------


## never2many

Hope to be there Nirvana, April 21st ish to April 28 ish. Seems SO far away.

----------


## Rob

All are always welcome to the Negril.com Boardie Bash! Everyone who has ever read a post here is a "Boardie" and is invited to attend our informal annual Boardie Bash on the last Friday in April! It is a come as you are party in a friendly relaxing atmosphere. 

We chose that date to help extend the official "busy season" (Dec 15 to Apr 15) by a couple weeks! The Boardie Bash this year is 28th of April, so mark your calendars! As the date comes closer,  we will announce the location. The time for the party is from noon to 4pm to give everyone a chance to stop by and say hi and meet and greet other Boardies!

This will be our 18 annual gathering of friends from all over the world to share fun times in Negril together! There are always other "Boardie" planned events held before and after the Bash, so feel free to attend any of them and look forward to seeing you all on April 28th!

----------


## gregandkelly63

We just returned from Negril again Saturday. Unfortunately we will miss the Boardie Bash in 2017.  We will be at Bike Week Daytona.  We will return to Negril in the fall of 2017.  

We will be back the spring of 2018 with our kids for our 35th anniversary.  Hopefully it be for  Boardie Bash week in 2018!!!

----------


## groove16

rondel garden side is the place to be last week of april...

looking at a half day trip to half moon/calyco jacks....
some want to do a day trip to appleton rum tour, maybe ys falls and or pelican bar....

last week of april is always fun...we welcome all to our partys

----------


## LivinInThe603

> All are always welcome to the Negril.com Boardie Bash! Everyone who has ever read a post here is a "Boardie" and is invited to attend our informal annual Boardie Bash on the last Friday in April! It is a come as you are party in a friendly relaxing atmosphere. 
> 
> We chose that date to help extend the official "busy season" (Dec 15 to Apr 15) by a couple weeks! The Boardie Bash this year is 28th of April, so mark your calendars! As the date comes closer,  we will announce the location. The time for the party is from noon to 4pm to give everyone a chance to stop by and say hi and meet and greet other Boardies!
> 
> This will be our 18 annual gathering of friends from all over the world to share fun times in Negril together! There are always other "Boardie" planned events held before and after the Bash, so feel free to attend any of them and look forward to seeing you all on April 28th!


Thanks for the info, Rob!!!! I think I can say for sure that we are all looking forward to the meet up!

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-29 NegrilFound42

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## LivinInThe603

Tentative Activities Schedule

disclaimer: I am a chronic over-planner. I am simply beyond-eager to get back to Negril and I live for planning vacations. Please... your input is INVALUABLE and these activities are simply suggestions. Please feel free to add your planned activities and people can join in where they like... all activities are subject to change and at the discretion of the organizer/promoter (especially given the uncertainty of the status of permits at this time). Music venues and nightly entertainment are based on past performance schedules... updates are welcome! Always check the Negril.com website for up to date info: http://negril.com/entertain/

Saturday, April 22
**1pm @ Calico Jack’s Island Pirate Bar - live music on the island*
*6:30pm @ Seastar Inn - reggae show: Iabinghi Drummers and Dinner Buffet show
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae 
*10:00 @ the Jungle - dance hall 

Sunday, April 23
*1pm @ Half Moon Beach - live music on the beach
**3-7pm @ Drifter's* 
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

Monday, April 24
**1:00pm @ Seastar - Inn 5th annual Belly Flop Contest to benefit St. Anthony's Get Kids to School program, followed by Stan's Birthday Celebration*
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae

Tuesday, April 25
**Day Trip to Appleton Rum and South Coast*
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

Wednesday, April 26
**2:30pm One Love Bus Pub Crawl with Lenbert*
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*3-7pm @ Drifter's
9:30pm @ Roots Bamboo - live reggae

Thursday, April 27
**possible trip to the Royal Palm Reserve or other half day trip*
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae
10:00pm @ the Jungle - ladies night, dance hall

Friday, April 28
**12-4pm Boardie Bash, details TBA*
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*3-7pm @ Drifter's
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

----------


## Jamerican1

> Tentative Activities Schedule
> 
> disclaimer: I am a chronic over-planner. I am simply beyond-eager to get back to Negril and I live for planning vacations. Please... your input is INVALUABLE and these activities are simply suggestions. Please feel free to add your planned activities and people can join in where they like... all activities are subject to change and at the discretion of the organizer/promoter (especially given the uncertainty of the status of permits at this time). Music venues and nightly entertainment are based on past performance schedules... updates are welcome! Always check the Negril.com website for up to date info: http://negril.com/entertain/
> 
> Saturday, April 22
> **1pm @ Calico Jack’s Island Pirate Bar - live music on the island*
> *6:30pm @ Seastar Inn - reggae show: Iabinghi Drummers and Dinner Buffet show
> *9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae 
> *10:00 @ the Jungle - dance hall 
> ...




Fantastic!!! I just booked our airline tickets this afternoon, I am so excited! First trip back to the rock since 2013!!

----------


## rinakim

Add me to the roster!  Just booked this morning.  Will be at Catcha Gardens from April 18th - May 2nd!

Need to start a ticker  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

18-5/2 rinakim @Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

24-5/1 Negrilfound42 @Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## negrilfound42

Update Livin'....Booked 24-1st - Rondel.  If I can get out earlier, Rondel said they would move my dates for me. Booked on the garden side! Please put me on the list for the pub crawl on Wednesday!!  Thx!

----------


## jojo p

hmmmmmmm...wonder if Rondells is ever gonna be the same ..after !!!! lol    :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> hmmmmmmm...wonder if Rondells is ever gonna be the same ..after !!!! lol


Jojo, just go ahead and rebook your room over at RV!!!! You DON'T want to miss the shenanigans!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Update Livin'....Booked 24-1st - Rondel.  If I can get out earlier, Rondel said they would move my dates for me. Booked on the garden side! Please put me on the list for the pub crawl on Wednesday!!  Thx!


Got it!!!!

----------


## jojo p

Oh no, I'm staying put, I mean I love ya man, but a person has to have a break every now and the from the madness ...  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Interested in the One Love Bus pub crawl?

Livin

NegrilFound42

----------


## LivinInThe603

Interested in a tour to the YS Falls and Floyd's Pelican Bar?

Livin

----------


## jojo p

Are you asking me ????    Of course !

----------


## negrilfound42

What day for YS Falls and Floyd's? Always wanted to go to Floyd's.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Oh no, I'm staying put, I mean I love ya man, but a person has to have a break every now and the from the madness ...


I have to try!!!

----------


## jojo p

Livin, I think we should plan a big party up in Zion hill, b.y.o.b.......... What do you think Cap ???  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Are you asking me ????    Of course !


Which one? Both? Making a list...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Livin, I think we should plan a big party up in Zion hill, b.y.o.b.......... What do you think Cap ???


So long as we can hire Linston to get everyone back down again!

----------


## LivinInThe603

possible schedule chages:

bus crawl on tuesday
beach day on wednesday
south coast tour on thursday

----------


## Muzikdoc

Im In!....April 22nd -May 1st...Seastar/Kuyaba..See you all there!!

----------


## captaind

> Livin, I think we should plan a big party up in Zion hill, b.y.o.b.......... What do you think Cap ???



Sounds good to us!

Cap

----------


## billndonna

One more S.C. beach party for New Years and then April's getaway is the next party on our schedule!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @CoCoLaPalm

18-May 2 rinakim @Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @Rondel Village
20-29 Lisa and Kelly @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Im In!....April 22nd -May 1st...Seastar/Kuyaba..See you all there!!


Doc, What time does your plane land in MoBay?

----------


## Muzikdoc

> Doc, What time does your plane land in MoBay?


12:35...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> 12:35...


Cool cool, I'm scheduled to land at 11:15. See you in Negril!!!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Jim-Donna April 18-22 Treasure Beach......23-29 Shields Negril Villas. Belly Flop and Stan's B-day for sure! Get together at Zion sounds fun too~~

----------


## Captain Oil

New additions to the group Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb ............. CoCoLaPalm April 15-23

----------


## jomack

First time for Negril in April next year (not booked yet) unless it happens in February. Last trip was April at Grand Palladium with Friends, which was nice of course. The resort is beautiful, our second trip there. However when hubby and I went to Negril for the 1st time it was amazing!!

When is the Boardie bash meet ?

----------


## Bnewb

> When is the Boardie bash meet ?


Jomack...info below. Hope to see you there!  :Big Grin: 




> All are always welcome to the Negril.com Boardie Bash! Everyone who has ever read a post here is a "Boardie" and is invited to attend our informal annual Boardie Bash on the last Friday in April! It is a come as you are party in a friendly relaxing atmosphere. 
> 
> We chose that date to help extend the official "busy season" (Dec 15 to Apr 15) by a couple weeks! The Boardie Bash this year is 28th of April, so mark your calendars! As the date comes closer,  we will announce the location. The time for the party is from noon to 4pm to give everyone a chance to stop by and say hi and meet and greet other Boardies!
> 
> This will be our 18 annual gathering of friends from all over the world to share fun times in Negril together! There are always other "Boardie" planned events held before and after the Bash, so feel free to attend any of them and look forward to seeing you all on April 28th!

----------


## Jamerican1

> possible schedule chages:
> 
> bus crawl on tuesday
> beach day on wednesday
> south coast tour on thursday


Yes!! Pub Crawl on Tuesday! It's my birthday! The Big 4-OH!  :EEK!:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Yes!! Pub Crawl on Tuesday! It's my birthday! The Big 4-OH!


We need to make sure Lenbert can do a charter for us. Something we will look into a little closer to the trip.

As for the other changes, it was pointed out that people may need a little sleep in after the Belly Flop, and the South Coast tour is going to be a long day (shorter since we will probably skip Appleton, but still a long day).

It was also pointed out that things can change so quickly with weather, etc. 

More to come as we get closer to arrivals!!!

 :Cool:

----------


## LivinInThe603

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## groove16

> Jim-Donna April 18-22 Treasure Beach......23-29 Shields Negril Villas. Belly Flop and Stan's B-day for sure! Get together at Zion sounds fun too~~


awesome news.....are you guys at the same villa in treasure beach?

----------


## mcamp

Welcome all....my account was just validated.
I used to post here a number of years ago, and am returning to Negril after a 7 year absence. 
My wife and myself will be at CCLP from April 14-21, 2017. By the looks of it, quite a gathering.

----------


## Rob

Welcome back mcamp! See you soon!

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Looking forward to another Bash! It is so hard to remember everyone so please say Hello! Nurse Beth

www.j.mp/comfortsJA

----------


## LivinInThe603

is it April yet?????

----------


## billndonna

If we survive NYE with Janet and Groove we will be ready for April!!

----------


## chooch100

Club Riu,  April18-25    Can't wait.

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## Seamuis

17th-27th, Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## never2many

Looks like CoCoLaPalm is going to be rocking.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Looks like CoCoLaPalm is going to be rocking.


Heck yeah!!! Those guys are traveling as a group, so I clustered them on the list.... also, hopping with be RONDEL!!!!!!

----------


## jojo p

Party at the White Sands as well....... and theres a few names missing yet, you know who you all are !!!  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Party at the White Sands as well....... and theres a few names missing yet, you know who you all are !!!


This list is _definitely_ incomplete!!!

----------


## lisapat

Just pulled the trigger.. We are returning for trip #11  from Apr 27-May 7 at GP

 :Cool:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Just pulled the trigger.. We are returning for trip #11  from Apr 27-May 7 at GP


Fantastic! See you around and definitely at the Bash!

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## lisapat

Will def be hitting bash, maybe for a spell, maybe just for a cameo, not sure...looks like Lisa and I may have her sister in tow....any word on location yet? or still TBD

----------


## Rob

To be announced... stay tuned!

----------


## IRIEchic

Hi Livin, Add me plz! JoJo mi friend cant wait! :Cool: 
4/24 - 5/2 Rondel/CFS (Mi Burfday)!

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village, Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

CaptainD @ Zion Hill

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## captaind

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm
12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 
15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village, Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## Lorax2

LivinInThe603,
Please add us to the April list
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who
24-29 @ Catcha Gardens
Hey rinakim, see ya there  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village, Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## Ziggy

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village, Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## Madtown Lady

15-29 Linda & Terry   Rondel Village

----------


## LivinInThe603

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## kaycee

I'll be in Negril for two days and ochi the rest of my stay. 
Dates: second week of April

----------


## Captain Oil

New additions to our group at CoCoLaPalm ............... Higgins and Patty W. .............. April 15 to 23rd

----------


## Bossman

Bossman and Appletongal with family and granddaughter at Donaldson's on the beach(formerly Miss Lena's) 4/15-4/22

----------


## LivinInThe603

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22- May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24- May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24- May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27- May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

----------


## billndonna

Are we there yet??  Looks Like CoCo LaPalm and Rondel are the party hot spots,soon come!!

----------


## mcamp

> Are we there yet??  Looks Like CoCo LaPalm and Rondel are the party hot spots,soon come!!


Looks like good timing for me; I can't wait.

----------


## spreadlove

4/21 - 5/1
Whitesands

----------


## lisapat

Just hit double digits!!  Doing the dance   :Big Grin:

----------


## jojo p

> 4/21 - 5/1
> Whitesands


Yah !!!!!!   :Smile:       Were still missing someone !!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill. 

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

----------


## negrilfound42

Livin' - are you bringing snorkel gear???

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Livin' - are you bringing snorkel gear???


Hi! 

confession: I am scared of the ocean and snorkeling makes me get that weird tingly shiver in my whole body.... I am considering buying a decent mask. I hate the tube thing and don't wear fins. I would like to be able to get a good look at some of the marine life and overcome myself for at least a little bit, especially the area over near Alfred's raft and maybe Xtabi. I have an inexpensive mask from the department store, but it always fogs so much that it's not fun. I don't use it enough to make a huge investment, but like I said, it would be kind of neat to see the little fishes. 

Long story short... maybe!

Anyone who gets to know me realizes that I can usually be found walking the beach rather than out in the water. I did spend some time floating around last visit, but I really do get (irrationally) uncomfortable being in the water too long.

----------


## negrilfound42

Gotcha. Baby steps. I tried to PM you a few days ago, but apparently your box is full.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Gotcha. Baby steps. I tried to PM you a few days ago, but apparently your box is full.


I go to a notice that my inbox was full. I deleted several old messages. Feel free to try again, should be good for new messages now  :Smile:

----------


## RoyinNC

Couples Negril 4/9-16
Rockhouse 4/16 - 4/19

----------


## NHJeff

Nirvana 4/22-4/29
Sounds like some great times planned! 
We're first-timers in Negril, hoping everything is as great as it sounds.  We'd love to meet up, especially for the One Love tour!
See you in April!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Nirvana 4/22-4/29
> Sounds like some great times planned! 
> We're first-timers in Negril, hoping everything is as great as it sounds.  We'd love to meet up, especially for the One Love tour!
> See you in April!


Your name says NH... as in the 603? New Hampshire? Are you flying from Manchester? We have the same dates... may have the same flights!

 Welcome to the boards and to Negril. I hope you love it, I think you will  :Smile:

----------


## NHJeff

> Your name says NH... as in the 603? New Hampshire? Are you flying from Manchester? We have the same dates... may have the same flights!
> 
>  Welcome to the boards and to Negril. I hope you love it, I think you will


Yes, coming from NH, but we'll be flying out of JFK so that our daughter can spend the week with family.

From what we've seen, Negril/Nirvana is exactly what we're looking for!

See you there!

----------


## jojo p

> Yes, coming from NH, but we'll be flying out of JFK so that our daughter can spend the week with family.
> 
> From what we've seen, Negril/Nirvana is exactly what we're looking for!
> 
> See you there!


 NHJeff. for your first time in Negril, you did good !!!!   You choose th best part of the beach, and one of the best places on the beach...IMO !!!!   :Smile:

----------


## billndonna

> NHJeff. for your first time in Negril, you did good !!!!   You choose th best part of the beach, and one of the best places on the beach...IMO !!!!


             Jojo,that is why you drag your raft half way down the beach to party with us.You have some great beach but we have the great party!!

----------


## jojo p

> Jojo,that is why you drag your raft half way down the beach to party with us.You have some great beach but we have the great party!!


Best of both worlds mi friend !!!!!   hehehehe !

----------


## SunJam

April 20-29 Rondel ! 29-may 1 Seastar!

----------


## Chefjeff67

April 22-29 Sunset at the Palms. First time visiting Negril.

----------


## IRIEchic

> Yah !!!!!!        Were still missing someone !!!!!!


*Waving* Hi Spreadlove & Sistah! Cant wait see you chicas! :Smile:  Who's missing Sunshine?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Yes, coming from NH, but we'll be flying out of JFK so that our daughter can spend the week with family.
> 
> From what we've seen, Negril/Nirvana is exactly what we're looking for!
> 
> See you there!


That's great! Looking forward to meeting a fellow New Hampshire-ite!  

See you Sunday at Drifters?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> April 20-29 Rondel ! 29-may 1 Seastar!


Fantastic! See you and Auntie at Rondel!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> April 22-29 Sunset at the Palms. First time visiting Negril.


Welcome to the Boards and Welcome to Negril! 

SATP looks beautiful. Be sure to catch a taxi over to some of the festivities on the Long Bay Beach!

I arrive on Saturday as well. See you Sunday at Drifter's?

----------


## LivinInThe603

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

----------


## mcamp

I was wondering....with such a gang staying at CCLP 3rd week in April, I was wondering if anyone was interested in charting a fishing trip.
If we can muster 6 people together @ $125 a piece will get 1/2 day fishing on a 46' boat.

http://www.stanleysdeepseafishing.co...-charters.html

----------


## LivinInThe603

We were all the way back on page four! 

Just checking in. How are everyone's travel plans shaping up? 

Got your list of must-sees and must-dos? 

Have you ordered a fresh new bathing suit, ramped up your work outs, or even pulled out your suitcase yet? 

Well, I'm working on my lists and haven't done much in the way of changing up my routines. I got a new camera- I loved SLP's latest photos and found out which kind of camera she used. I got a great deal on a refurbished canon. I never do refurb but for the price I couldn't pass, and it takes beautiful photos and no cosmetic or functional damage that I can tell. 

Still a ways to go, but the next few months Weill fly. I can't believe it's already February! 

First of March I'm going to Florida, so that should hold me over a little, but I've realized that next year, I must go south for my December holiday. this winter is too depressing and the beach has been calling my name since June! 

Topic for discussion... what's your typical daily Negril routine?

----------


## SunJam

I looked for SLP 's camera here (N.S.)cause it wasn't that expensive but everywhere is sold out :Frown:  They have the new version in stores now but I don't use a camera enough to justify $350 plus for it when they had that one a few months ago for $160!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I looked for SLP 's camera here (N.S.)cause it wasn't that expensive but everywhere is sold out They have the new version in stores now but I don't use a camera enough to justify $350 plus for it when they had that one a few months ago for $160!


I tend to go direct to the brand website. I got a refurbished Canon Powershot SX710 HS for about half the price... can't recall exactly, but it was under $200 us, and there was some other promo like free shipping or % off or something like that... so far it's taking great photos. I'm playing around with it at home and work so when it's time for that once ina lifetime shot, I'll get it! Haha 

I wonder if you'd have any luck shopping through canon directly?

----------


## gregandkelly63

Kelly and I were just discussing last night how much fun we had with the boardies last year and how we wish we were returning this April.  Our next reach isn't until November.  That's too far away!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Kelly and I were just discussing last night how much fun we had with the boardies last year and how we wish we were returning this April.  Our next reach isn't until November.  That's too far away!


I hear yuh!!!! It will be 10 months for me since June and it feels WAY too long. Thinking of planning a summer trip and maybe a December trip to help get me through next winter... it's brutal!  :Frown:  

Wish you guys could make it. It was so great to meet you! Look ahead to next April.

----------


## billndonna

Just bought that 710 camera in a kit for $262.oo new,can't wait to have pictures that are as nice as SLP's!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Just bought that 710 camera in a kit for $262.oo new,can't wait to have pictures that are as nice as SLP's!!


Me too!!!!!!!

I paid $180 for refurbished... after inspection, it is in very good shape and takes great pics. Even on an SD card that I already own, so no need to buy a new, expensive SD card! yey!!!

missing the panorama feature, but I think it will be ok, and video will take care of that.

soon come!!!!!

----------


## never2many

Topic for discussion... what's your typical daily Negril routine?[/QUOTE]

Wake up early and enjoy the first hour or two by myself, walking on the beach, while DH sleeps.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Topic for discussion... what's your typical daily Negril routine?


Wake up early and enjoy the first hour or two by myself, walking on the beach, while DH sleeps

-> Sounds lovely! What time is "early"?

----------


## billndonna

Coffee for a beach walk while Momma J snoozes and then a cold beverage with orange juice to get ready for breakfast!!

----------


## never2many

> Wake up early and enjoy the first hour or two by myself, walking on the beach, while DH sleeps
> 
> -> Sounds lovely! What time is "early"?


6 ish... depending on prior nights activities. :Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> 6 ish... depending on prior nights activities.


That's pretty early in my book! I do have the benefit of "gaining" and hour since my state participates in daylight savings so I am 1 hour ahead of Jamaica. When I land, I get an extra hour each day! At least that's the way I like to look at it (I do understand the technicalities of the DST). So, long story short, if I wake up around 7 am, "my" time, I'm right there with you, but then a hop in the shower and at least 15-20 minutes to apply sunscreen before I get dressed inhibits my haste in the AM. I have seen the sunrise, last April in fact, but it was because I hadn't gone to bed yet...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## groove16

My mornings are pretty routine....get up 630, 700am to empty the bladder...some mornings, i try to lay back down, but as soon as i hear the noises outside, I cant stand it...brush teeth, 5 minute shower, grab my kit, and i am off to the beach...usually, Bill is the only one stirring, he is on the porch with his coffee,...early mornings are so peaceful...wake and bake and watch the beach come alive...I usually take a short walk, then back to the room..My better half is usually still snoozing, so i will play in the pool, or mingle with other guests until around 930-1000, when the rest of the gang get out and about...

depends on the activity scheduled that day....beach days go something like this...we will set up our loungers and coolers...lasts about an hour or so...then off to hit a bar or two, usually centering around one of 3 places...yellowbird 2for1, sunnyside, or tony's hut....if there is live music being played on the beach, like drifters, boat bar, woodstock etc, you will probably find me migrating to the music...shortly after sunset, it is time to regroup and get ready for dinner...then it is porch party or bourbon beach, alfreds, or roots bamboo, again depending on the live music nights

----------


## jojo p

I have a certain thing I love to do in the morning,    I shower and suntan lotion up, the take a route taxi down to Cosmos. I usually have a bottle of water, and walk the whole beach, all the way down to Travelleres,
then route taxi back to my hotel and start the day !   The early morning is the only time I can walk in complete peace without all the higglers and such bothering constantly.

----------


## IRIEchic

Early mornings?!
After Whoopee coffee on the balcony and then back to bed! All my visits I have never seen the sunrise maybe I'll add it to my to do list LOL! :Wink:

----------


## jojo p

My girl I am totally serious....what the heck is Whoopee coffee ?????     :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

Never mind, I just got a message ...lol...... you forgot a comma !!!  :Smile:

----------


## IRIEchic

> Never mind, I just got a message ...lol...... you forgot a comma !!!


No I didnt mi friend...you will know soon come! LooooooooooooL!

----------


## Jim-Donna

LOL whoopee coffee>>>...ROFLMBO

----------


## Roy Mon !

Sheri and I April 21st - May 1st Rondel / Seastar . Last week of April is a must for any first timer !! Or New Years or last week of November !! Hell any time is a good time to be in Negril !! Soon Come Peeps !

----------


## billndonna

:Cool:

----------


## bostonguy823

Finally booked! 4/21 to 5/1.... coming with my friend Teresa from last year and a newbie!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-May 1 bostonguy823 w/ Teresa and a Newbie 

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

*
Events to Remember*: (feel free to add your event or activity to the list!)

Saturday, April 22
*1pm @ Calico Jacks Island Pirate Bar - live music on the island
*6:30pm @ Seastar Inn - reggae show: Iabinghi Drummers and Dinner Buffet show
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae 
*10:00 @ the Jungle - dance hall 

Sunday, April 23
*1pm @ Half Moon Beach - live music on the beach
*3-7pm @ Drifter's 
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

Monday, April 24
**1:00pm @ Seastar - Inn 5th annual Belly Flop Contest to benefit St. Anthony's Get Kids to School program, followed by Stan's Birthday Celebration*
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae

Tuesday, April 25
*3-7pm @ Drifter's
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

Wednesday, April 26
*2:30pm One Love Bus Pub Crawl with Lenbert
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*3-7pm @ Drifter's
9:30pm @ Roots Bamboo - live reggae

Thursday, April 27
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae
*9:30pm @ Bourbon Beach - live reggae
10:00pm @ the Jungle - ladies night, dance hall

Friday, April 28
**12-4pm Boardie Bash, details TBA*
*2:30 @ Boat Bar - live reggae
*3-7pm @ Drifter's
*9:30pm @ Alfred's - live reggae

----------


## jojo p

there is still a  '' couple '' missing from this roll call, what are you to cool for school to get on the roll call.....lol    !!!!!   Or maybe it's cause your Packer fans  :Smile:

----------


## Bnewb

WoooWeeeHoooo....so much goes on around Boardie Bash week the last few years...I'll be there...will bring some dude named Rob with me...haha!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Can't wait to see and meet up with everyone! 

Just about 56 days until our first boardies drop into Negril! 

And, just about 70 days until Boardie Bash week!!!

----------


## never2many

where is Drifters?

----------


## justchuck

We heard there was going to be a party, so add us to the list.

justchuck & Cathy   Rondell Village  4/22 - 4/30

----------


## bostonguy823

Nice chuck... update... Timmy, Teresa and Kylie... 4/22 - 4/29.... Zanzi

----------


## LivinInThe603

> where is Drifters?


Drifter's isn't hard to find, but to me, it's kind of hard to explain. From the road, take the alley at the One Mile sign. You'll see the stage sticking out into the car park/turn around. From the beach... that's trickier for me to explain. I'm almost certain there is a sign on the beach. The largest resorts near it are VeraClub on the east side and Merrill's 2 on the west side... that is my vague recollections... I hope it helps some! Anyone else please chime in!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

----------


## Jamerican1

and the countdown continues... 

New luggage arrived today! Smaller than I expected, but maybe that's a good thing! Love the bright teal color, should make it easy to spot..

Set up our TimAir flight from Mo'Bay to Negril, scheduled our driver. Several new swim tops purchased and other lists in the works! 

62 days!!!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Oh and reserved our spot on the One Love bus for 4/26. I turn the big 4-0 on the 25th so I will just be extending that celebration, lol!

----------


## negrilfound42

> Oh and reserved our spot on the One Love bus for 4/26. I turn the big 4-0 on the 25th so I will just be extending that celebration, lol!


That's when Livin' is scheduling us for!  We'll be on there together then!   :Cool:

----------


## LivinInThe603

i love the wednesday bar crawl... its tradition!

----------


## Jamerican1

> That's when Livin' is scheduling us for!  We'll be on there together then!


Excellent!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Jamerican1

I may or may not be wearing a birthday crown on the bus, lol!

----------


## billndonna

Are we there yet??

----------


## SunJam

Livin, can you sign auntie and me up for the bus same day as you guys?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Livin, can you sign auntie and me up for the bus same day as you guys?


Definitely!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> there is still a  '' couple '' missing from this roll call, what are you to cool for school to get on the roll call.....lol    !!!!!   Or maybe it's cause your Packer fans


Ha! Whomever could you be speaking of?

Still looking for a place to sleep for our first three nights. 

We are thinking about just crashing on Ziggys floor.  :Wink:

----------


## Ziggy

Big Shiny  besides the floor I have a hammock on the porch!!!   What are your dates??

----------


## never2many

> Oh and reserved our spot on the One Love bus for 4/26. I turn the big 4-0 on the 25th so I will just be extending that celebration, lol!


We need to have a birthday drink. Mine is on the 26th!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> Big Shiny  besides the floor I have a hammock on the porch!!!   What are your dates??


Nice! 

4/22 - 5/5

----------


## LivinInThe603

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock  :Stick Out Tongue: 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

*Celebrations*
Birthdays:
25 - Jamerican1
26 - never2many

*One Love Bus, Wednesday 4/26*
SunJam and Auntie
NegrilFound42
LivinInThe603

----------


## LivinInThe603

So after a discussion that happened on facebook yesterday, I'm thinking we need a hashtag for the boardie bash week. That way, any social media will be tagged for our viewing pleasure (aka, to remember what the hell happened during the week) and the enjoyment of those who aren't able to make it.... 

#NegrilBoardieBash2017

Thoughts?

----------


## negrilfound42

> So after a discussion that happened on facebook yesterday, I'm thinking we need a hashtag for the boardie bash week. That way, any social media will be tagged for our viewing pleasure (aka, to remember what the hell happened during the week) and the enjoyment of those who aren't able to make it.... 
> 
> #NegrilBoardieBash2017
> 
> Thoughts?


I think it's a great idea!!!  Let's do it!

----------


## Rob

Tag it!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Tag it!


Yay!

And to add to my other post... the fb discussion was positive and engaging... we all seem very excited for April to hurry up and get here!

I thought a hashtag would help connect those of us who aren't yet Facebook friends, and for those of us who are more tech savvy on other apps. For those who love Negril and love the April boardie bash. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

can't wait!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks for adding us MJ!  :Wink:  (love the "where")  

Getting close to the 50 day countdown. 

I thought a hashtag was for playing tic tac toe.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Thanks for adding us MJ!  (love the "where")  
> 
> Getting close to the 50 day countdown. 
> 
> I thought a hashtag was for playing tic tac toe.


My pleasure! I'm looking forward to seeing you guys again!!!!

About 52 days until April 22 

Can't wait! 

Off to Florida today, so that will help, but March and April are going to be long months.... 

I love chatting with you all in the mean time 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## IRIEchic

Yay! we can officially say "Next Month"! :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Yay! we can officially say "Next Month"!


Yes!!!!!!

----------


## never2many

47 Days wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink: 

 TO ME......................

----------


## LivinInThe603

I got home from a trip to Florida yesterday and you can't believe how much that turned up the dial on my "negril meter". 46 days, 22 hours 6 minutes.... HURRY UP!!!!!

----------


## IRIEchic

> 47 Days wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Attachment 47630
> 
>  TO ME......................


Me 2! 48days!

----------


## Jamerican1

42 Days!!!! 

Getting some of our plans in place! 

Thinking of hitting up 3 Dives for dinner on Thursday 4/20, and Drifters in the afternoon on Friday 4/21. Hope to see some of you!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Whoot Whoot!!!!

I made my final payment yesterday, got my confirmation email today!!!!! 

Just about 44 days to go for the 22nd-ers!

 :Smile:

----------


## AmyForever

lets plan it together

----------


## IRIEchic

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

*Celebrations*
Birthdays:
23 - IRIEchic
25 - Jamerican1
26 - never2many

*One Love Bus, Wednesday 4/26*
SunJam and Auntie
NegrilFound42
LivinInThe603

----------


## IRIEchic

Is it too early to start packing? I'm buying new bathing suits right now and when they arrive I'm packing!  :Cool:

----------


## negrilfound42

> Is it too early to start packing? I'm buying new bathing suits right now and when they arrive I'm packing!


I did swimsuit inventory the other night because I'm ready to start doing the same thing!!!  Glad I'm not the only one!!

----------


## Jamerican1

I have started making "the piles". Pretty soon things will be going into the suitcase!!

----------


## Rob

And the location of the 2017 Boardie Bash is...



Promoting new business in Negril!

----------


## IRIEchic

> I did swimsuit inventory the other night because I'm ready to start doing the same thing!!!  Glad I'm not the only one!!


I really wish I did inventory before ordering I was so excited didnt even think about it!

----------


## jojo p

Rob,  I don't know where this is ?????

----------


## captaind

Wavz

----------


## LivinInThe603

> And the location of the 2017 Boardie Bash is...
> 
> Attachment 47648
> 
> Promoting new business in Negril!


Yay! I wanted to try this place anyway. See you then!

----------


## Robday95

Will miss the bash but will be at the Mirage April 7th to the 17th. So excited!!!!

----------


## Shaggy

possible we may be able to make it in April too

----------


## Shaggy

wonder if rondel still has rooms for that time. we may not know for sure for couple more weeks

----------


## billndonna

Bring it Shaggy,Rondel is going to be full of fun people that week!!

----------


## CosmicMoose

Ok, gonna let the cat out of the bag...  

I'll be down Apr 23 to May 2, @ White Sands

~Moose

----------


## LivinInThe603

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Destination: Pelican Bar!

Expected date: Wednesday, 4/26

Express your interest here!

----------


## negrilfound42

I

----------


## Celinda

Mike and I will be in town April 8 - 15th  I tried to find a good deal the board meeting week since it's my bday and we are original boardies at the 1999 Meeting of the board and still have our t shirts! But hey we will be in town in April just closer to our 31 anniversary. Hope to run into Rob and Lisa at Fun Holiday.

----------


## Jamerican1

We will be on the bus on 4/26 as well!!

----------


## Iriesistah

Hey There!!! Just checking in... I arrive on the 22nd too!!! I am looking forward to see as many of you all as possible.

----------


## bostonguy823

A bunch of us get in on the 22nd.... several before... ... just be sure to be at drifters Sunday afternoon 230 3 ish and you'll see everyone

----------


## IRIEchic

:Cool: *Boardie Bash Week Hangouts!* :Smile: 
Feel free to add on any other hangouts for the week!

Drifters 4/23
5th Anniversary Belly Flop at Sea Star 4/24
One Love Bus 4/26
Pelican Bar 4/26
The Jungle 4/27 (Ladies Night-Free)
*"Boardie Bash" At Dru's Wavz 4/28th*

----------


## never2many

Accommodations now paid for in full. Yay! Have to start working on the food budget. Every time I am on  here I see something else I have to taste when I get there.

----------


## billndonna

So far we are doing the Drifters,Belly Flop and Bar Crawl,we will see about the rest later.

----------


## Bnewb

> Mike and I will be in town April 8 - 15th  I tried to find a good deal the board meeting week since it's my bday and we are original boardies at the 1999 Meeting of the board and still have our t shirts! But hey we will be in town in April just closer to our 31 anniversary. Hope to run into Rob and Lisa at Fun Holiday.


It'll be great to see you both...it's crazy to think the Boardie Bash has been going on since '99...Rob has loads of great stories from then and of course from over the years!


The Bash was set up as a nice, casual event that gives Boardies (new & old) an opportunity to meet each other in a relaxed atmosphere...along with that others are now setting up events to coincide with that week that can be participated in...IF one can get away from the fabulous sand gravity  :Cool:  !

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone...and as I said in the Boardie Bash announcement...
for those that have never been to a Boardie Bash or Dru's...there's no need to feel shy...Boardies rock (and even if you're shyly lurking here, you're still a boardie)  :Big Grin:  .

See you All soon!!

----------


## IRIEchic

:Cool: *Boardie Bash Week Hangouts!* :Smile:  
Feel free to add on any other hangouts for the week!

4/23 - Drifters 
4/24 - 5th Anniversary Belly Flop at Sea Star 
4/26 - One Love Bus 
4/26 - Pelican Bar 
4/26 - Yamon Redstrip Catamaran afternoon cruise (Post here if your interested for an accurate head count per JoJo p)
4/27 - The Jungle (Ladies Night-Free)
 :Cool: *4/28 - "Boardie Bash" At Dru's Wavz* :Cool:

----------


## spreadlove

The Boardie Bash lineup look good. Count me in +1 for the catamaran cruise

----------


## captaind

Looking at the schedule I am in awe of the stamina of this group! 

I wouldn’t make it through day one

Miss G and I will see you all at the bash if you survive the week :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cap

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Looking at the schedule I am in awe of the stamina of this group! 
> 
> I wouldn’t make it through day one
> 
> Miss G and I will see you all at the bash if you survive the week
> 
> Cap


YOLO!!!

There is not time to waste and no wasted time! 

 :Cool:

----------


## LivinInThe603

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## leigh

Hey Spreadlove!!    Can't wait to see you.       Soon come!    Tell your sidekick I said hello.  

Janet

----------


## billndonna

> *Boardie Bash Week Hangouts!* 
> Feel free to add on any other hangouts for the week!
> 
> 4/23 - Drifters 
> 4/24 - 5th Anniversary Belly Flop at Sea Star 
> 4/26 - One Love Bus 
> 4/26 - Pelican Bar 
> 4/26 - Yamon Redstrip Catamaran afternoon cruise (Post here if your interested for an accurate head count per JoJo p)
> 4/27 - The Jungle (Ladies Night-Free)
> *4/28 - "Boardie Bash" At Dru's Wavz*


I believe the Catamaran is for the 27th and then lots of rest before the Jungle,well rest or cocktails!!

----------


## jojo p

Bill darling, Catamaran is the 26th.   (  Don't confuse the peeps...lol     
Spreadlove, I got you down for 1 plus 1.......it's going to be to much fun !!!!

My list is starting, and is going to fill up quick, limit is 28  for the Yamon Red Stripe Catamaran. They will pick us up at the boat bar at 2 : 30.    Price is 60 bucks per person, and include 
4 hour cruise, snorkeling equipment, dinner, and all ya can drink ( rum drinks and beer. )   Reggae music playing guarantees a good time.....it's hot as blazes in late April, don't miss out !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

Here is an update for some events for the week that i know of

saturday.....seastar for some and finish at the jungle

sunday 4/23 drifters meet and greet approx 3-7....meet up with many of the boardies, 

Monday 4/24 the Bellyflop at seastar---starts at 12 until about 4, all donations and $$$raised goes to help the kids at st anthonys....one of the funnyiest things you will ever see....not to be missed.....afterwards, at about 7pm, is a birthday party for rasta stan with live music

wed 4/26  beach day until about 230 then the Catamaran trip see Jojo
               there is a pelican bar trip that morning, see Bostonguy

thursday 4/27  party at half moon bay/Calico jacks  11-3
                     woodstock live music 4-10
                     jungle ladies night, ladies in free til midnight

Friday  4/28 12-4 Boardie bash at Dru's at wavs
                 afterwards the party will prob move to boat bar next door for live music

gonna be a legendary week of epic events...Get them cameras rolling

----------


## groove16

better kick two people off the boat and put an extra cooler on board...that boat might not hold enough booze for this bunch...lol...

----------


## bostonguy823

Good stuff, groove... can't wait to see ya, buddy...Teresa from last year, bringing her friend  who is a Newbie but dying to see Pelican Bar... personally I'd rather be on the jojo cruise but always fun to show newbies stuff they wanna see!! Dwayne will have Joe Cool's 18 seater for the Pelican Wednesday

----------


## billndonna

I will let Momma J decide on excursions,we were thinking the Catamaran was the Half moon deal,must be getting low on Fireball in my bloodstream!

----------


## Bnewb

I think I'll plan an event...

where we'll all just lay on the beach for awhile with a cold drink...
then over to the sea to lay on a floatie with a cold drink...
then back to the beach...back to the sea...you all get the picture...  :Embarrassment: 
haha...teasing...but I'm with CaptD...I feel exhausted just reading the list!!

----------


## jojo p

Now Bnewb, you know us better than that ...  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

> I think I'll plan an event...
> 
> where we'll all just lay on the beach for awhile with a cold drink...
> then over to the sea to lay on a floatie with a cold drink...
> then back to the beach...back to the sea...you all get the picture... 
> haha...teasing...but I'm with CaptD...I feel exhausted just reading the list!!


thats what the mornings are for.....we have to pack a years worth of Negril into one week...then back to work to save up to do it again

----------


## IRIEchic

We gon miss you Boston!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## leigh

Lisa.     I like your added event.      Can I stay with you and Rob Boardie BASH week?       


Ha ha.   You know I wouldn't want to miss a thing.

----------


## billndonna

We love our Bnewb and Rob,lifes good and we will all make the best of it with the best people in the world.See you guys really soon,stay well and hold down the fort,we are bringing back up,hehe!!

----------


## groove16

I am hosting a party at Half Moon Bay/Calico Jack's Pirate shack on Thursday april 27th....I talked to rob and I am adding it to the boardie events...Half Moon Bay is in Green Island, about a 15 minute ride fro negril...route taxi should be about 300 or less, so a private taxi should be easy and cheap to charter....the party should go from 11-3.....we did this in 2015 and it was a blast...

give me a shout out if you are interested...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I am hosting a party at Half Moon Bay/Calico Jack's Pirate shack on Thursday april 27th....I talked to rob and I am adding it to the boardie events...Half Moon Bay is in Green Island, about a 15 minute ride fro negril...route taxi should be about 300 or less, so a private taxi should be easy and cheap to charter....the party should go from 11-3.....we did this in 2015 and it was a blast...
> 
> give me a shout out if you are interested...


You know what this means....
COSTUME PARTY!!!

----------


## Muzikdoc

> I think I'll plan an event...
> 
> where we'll all just lay on the beach for awhile with a cold drink...
> then over to the sea to lay on a floatie with a cold drink...
> then back to the beach...back to the sea...you all get the picture... 
> haha...teasing...but I'm with CaptD...I feel exhausted just reading the list!!


Sign me up for this one Bnewb!...Perfect!

----------


## IRIEchic

:Cool: *Boardie Bash Week*: :Cool: 
Feel free to add on any other hangouts for the week.

4/23 - Drifters 
4/24 - 5th Anniversary Belly Flop at Sea Star 
4/26 - One Love Bus 
4/26 - Pelican Bar 
4/26 - Yamon Redstrip Catamaran afternoon cruise (filled up!)
4/27 - Groove16's Half Moon Bay / Calico Jack's 11-3
4/27 - The Jungle (Ladies Night-Free)
*4/28 - "Boardie Bash" At Dru's Wavz* 
4/30 - JamWest Auto Racing

----------


## groove16

add woodstock live music 4-10 on thursday if you want...add friday 4-7 last live music for the season at boat bar...after the boardie bash, angie gayle is doing one more session for the season...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> add woodstock live music 4-10 on thursday if you want...add friday 4-7 last live music for the season at boat bar...after the boardie bash, angie gayle is doing one more session for the season...


I'm in for both!

----------


## jojo p

Livin you are going to do Half moon trip, starting at ten, get back around four. Woodstock 4-10, then Jungle, girl..........no Woodstock for me, I must be finally getting old...lol

----------


## IRIEchic

:Cool: *Boardie Bash Week*: :Cool: 
Feel free to add on any other hangouts for the week.

4/23 - Drifters 
4/24 - 5th Anniversary Belly Flop at Sea Star 
4/26 - One Love Bus 
4/26 - Pelican Bar 
4/26 - Yamon Redstrip Catamaran afternoon cruise (filled up!)
4/27 - Groove16's Half Moon Bay / Calico Jack's 11am-3pm
4/27 - The Jungle (Ladies Night-Free)
4/27 - Woodstock live music 4pm-10pm
4/28 -  :Cool: *"Boardie Bash" At Dru's Wavz Noon - 4pm* :Cool:  
4/28 - Boat Bar live music 4pm-7pm
4/30 - JamWest Auto Racing

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Livin you are going to do Half moon trip, starting at ten, get back around four. Woodstock 4-10, then Jungle, girl..........no Woodstock for me, I must be finally getting old...lol


Seriously, no time to waste!

Woodstock on Thursday's is actually one of my favorite spots :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Ok, I live for live music in Negril. 

Here is a list of venues that have live music compiled from Negril.com/entertain and the venue websites/Facebook pages. Days and times subject to change at the discretion of the venue/performers. Please feel free to add to the list. I am CERTAIN I haven't listed every single event or venue!

"daytime" about 2-7pm
*Saturday: none known*
Sunday: Brunch @ Cafe Goa, Drifter's
*Monday: Boat Bar*
Tuesday: Drifter's
*Wednesday: none known* 
Thursday: Woodstock, Drifter's
*Friday: Boat Bar, Drifter's*

"evening" about 6-9pm
*Saturday: Fun Holiday (beach dinner), Charela Inn (folkloric dinner show), Seastar Inn (Saturday night live)* 
Sunday: Palm Court Sports Bar, Janette Delish Delight (bonfire buffet), 
*Monday: Canoe*
Tuesday: 3-dives, Bar-B-Bar (beach dinner live music)
*Wednesday: Canoe*
Thursday: Canoe, Charela Inn (jazz on the beach)
*Friday: Idle Awhile*

"nighttime" about 9pm - 12/2am
*Saturday: Woodstock (karaoke @ 7pm), Bourbon Beach (live), Jungle (all inclusive night)*
Sunday: Alfred's (live), Bourbon Beach (dj)
*Monday: Roots Bamboo (live), Bourbon Beach (live)*
Tuesday: Alfred's (live), Bourbon Beach (dj)
*Wednesday: Roots Bamboo (live), Bourbon Beach (dj)*
Thursday: Bourbon Beach (live), Jungle (Ladies Night)
*Friday: Alfred's (live), Bourbon Beach (dj)*

----------


## Bnewb

LivinIn...did you check to see if the venues you've listed have their shows going on at the end of April?  Rob's current list on Negril.com only shows the next week of entertainment and will no doubt change as many of the shows stop for the season by mid April.
Some shows remain running because of the Boardie Bash being at the end of April, but not all of them.

----------


## groove16

correct...i know boat bar is not running wednesday after march, i think she said.....for sure not the week we are there





> LivinIn...did you check to see if the venues you've listed have their shows going on at the end of April?  Rob's current list on Negril.com only shows the next week of entertainment and will no doubt change as many of the shows stop for the season by mid April.
> Some shows remain running because of the Boardie Bash being at the end of April, but not all of them.

----------


## LivinInThe603

I know some things slow down, so if you have information regarding music venues, please feel free to update the list I created. I personally use it as a general guide, but it would be great if it were as accurate as possible for the week most of us are in town! 

Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Rob

> I know some things slow down, so if you have information regarding music venues, please feel free to update the list I created. I personally use it as a general guide, but it would be great if it were as accurate as possible for the week most of us are in town! 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


For all,

The Bars/Entertain section (link above on the Main Menu) will always have the most current information that we are able to provide. For an updated listing, just click on it. As we get closer to the 19th Annual Boardie Bash, that week's entertainment will be up to date!

----------


## IRIEchic

25days 12Hrs & Counting the minutes! :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican1

20 days, 23 hours, 11 minutes until wheels up!!  :Wink:

----------


## alliecat

Hi all - board newb here - going to be at Idle Awhile 4/20-4/28   :Smile:

----------


## CosmicMoose

> Hi all - board newb here - going to be at Idle Awhile 4/20-4/28


Welcome and hope to see you at Drifters on the 23rd and hopefully around town!

Enjoy your stay!

~Moose

----------


## lisapat

23 days and a wake up....and back to Jamrock. Looking forward to seeing old and new friends :Cool:

----------


## captaind

Miss G and I are looking forward to seeing you all that week

Cap

----------


## IRIEchic

I'm all packed! 9days in a carryon without extending my suitcase feeling excited! Look forward to meeting you all!😀

----------


## LivinInThe603

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 1 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## alliecat

> Welcome and hope to see you at Drifters on the 23rd and hopefully around town!
> 
> Enjoy your stay!
> 
> ~Moose


Thanks! Will definitely be there  :Smile:  Can't wait!!!

Traveling solo but will be meeting up w/ NoWorries4Me. 

Hope to get in some snorkeling if I can defy the sand gravity for long enough...If anyone else is interested let me know!

----------


## IRIEchic

Coco (17) & Rondel (14) running a race...Where the real party gonna be! Haha!  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

White Sands...... bwahahahahha  !!!!   :Smile:

----------


## billndonna

All over the place real soon!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

*Soon Come:*

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## IRIEchic

I can't wait to get in the "In Negril" section! 😅

----------


## LivinInThe603

In Negril:

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

Soon Come:

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## billndonna

It's gonna fly by way to fast but we have our seatbelts snugged up tight,lets get this ride started!!

----------


## negrilfound42

Lord knows I'm ready!  Can't wait to meet everyone!

----------


## davevols

Glad to see so many at the Rondel.  Please take it easy on Delroy, sounds like a crew that might work him to death. 
Be sure to see Ozzy at the little carving shop, out the gate to beach and 40 yds left. Also check out Rogers Bar, just across street from beach on left, on the sidewalk. Good place to hang out and be sure to ask what they have cooked, very good food.

----------


## billndonna

> Lord knows I'm ready!  Can't wait to meet everyone!


Be careful what you wish for,hehehe

----------


## Jamerican1

1 more Monday to get through!! Yea Mon!!!

----------


## Ferdie66

I will be in Negril on April 28 I should be at my resort between 130 and 2 I hope to see everyone there 17 days to go.

----------


## jojo p

Ferdie66, you will get there just in time for the boardie bash,  throw your luggage on the bed, grab a drink, and head out !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bnewb

See ya there, Ferdie...drinks will be waiting and ice cold!!

----------


## Tootsie

Count me for my first Boardie Bash on April 28th.  I will be in Negril April 25 - May 3rd at Traveller's.  Looking forward to seeing old and new friends on my 18th trip to Negril since 1997.

Tootsie

----------


## captaind

> Count me for my first Boardie Bash on April 28th.  I will be in Negril April 25 - May 3rd at Traveller's.  Looking forward to seeing old and new friends on my 18th trip to Negril since 1997.
> 
> Tootsie


Well hello there Tootsie

Cap

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

*Soon Come:
*
14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## jojo p

Started this roll call back in October, and it's almost here...Thanks Livin for keeping up with all the names and everything !!!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

*Soon Come:*

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn 

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock 

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee

12 days or so...MISS G and captaind...Zion Hill.

and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## Michael Jarman

Mike and Melissa Catcha Fallling Star 4/21-4/27

----------


## captaind

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

*Soon Come:*

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> Started this roll call back in October, and it's almost here...Thanks Livin for keeping up with all the names and everything !!!!!


Seconded!

Lets see how well she keeps up the list after the 22nd.  :Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Seconded!
> 
> Lets see how well she keeps up the list after the 22nd.


Hehe... I'll do my best!

----------


## IRIEchic

> Hehe... I'll do my best!


I'll help you out Livin until the 24th haha!

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village
*
Soon Come:*

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## CosmicMoose

> Hehe... I'll do my best!


Unless someone new needs to get added, people can figure out who is there and who isn't by looking at the dates.

Trying to make it easier on ya.  :Wink: 

~Moose

----------


## jojo p

Captain Oil, are you all going to be sitting in a big group at CoCo, ???   I want to saunter over and say hey to you all !!!  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Unless someone new needs to get added, people can figure out who is there and who isn't by looking at the dates.
> 
> Trying to make it easier on ya. 
> 
> ~Moose


Takes about 30 seconds... won't be too much of a problem.

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

*Soon Come:*

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Less than 48 hours until wheels up!  :Cool:

----------


## LivinInThe603

*in Negril*:

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

*Soon* *Come*:

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

*Soon Come:*

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## captaind

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

*Soon Come:*

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## IRIEchic

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

*Soon Come:*

21-28 never2many @ Nirvana

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ CCLP; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## never2many

My trip is delayed but I will be there on the 23rd instead of the 21st so it's all still good! Haven't been able to sleep for two nights in anticipation.........

----------


## IRIEchic

*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn


*Soon Come:*

22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock

23-28 never2many @ Nirvana

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ CCLP; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## CosmicMoose

Since Livin' is on a plane.....

*April 2017 Roll call/Boardie Bash !!!!!!* 
*In Negril:*

7-17 Robday95 @ Mirage

8-15 Celinda and Mike

9-19 RoyinNC @ Couples Negril; Rockhouse

14-21 mcamp and wife @ CoCoLaPalm

15-22 Bossman and Appletongal w/ family and granddaughter @ Donaldson's

15-23 THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Danny Mo and Heidi Ho April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Hun Bun and Jurgen April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Dona Wanna and Jetski King @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Mr and Mrs Newbie April @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Grandpa Mickey and Saint Barb @ CoCoLaPalm
15-23 Higgins and Patty W. @ CoCoLaPalm

15-29 Madtown Lady (Linda & Terry) @ Rondel Village

17-27 Seamuis & Tailwag @ Idle Awhile

18-25 Chooch100 @ Club Riu

18-May 2 rinakim @ Catcha Gardens

19-29 Jamerican1 @ Travellers Beach Resort; Couples Swept Away

20-28 alliecat @ Idle Awhile

20-29 Billndonna @ Rondel Village

20-30 Meinvancouver w/ Dolly @ White Sands

20-May 1 SunJam @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn

21-29 NoWorries4Me @ Idle Awhile

21-30 Chickster @ Seastar

21-30 Jojo @ White Sands

21-May 1 spreadlove @ White Sands

21-May 1 Roy Mon ! and Sheri @ Rondel Village; SeaStar Inn


*Arriving today!*


22 Iriesistah

22-29 Livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

22-29 NHJeff @ Nirvana

22-29 ChefJeff67 @ Sunset At The Palms

22-29 Timmy (bostonguy823), Teresa and Kylie @ Zanzi

22-30 Ziggy & Zelda @ Rondel Village

22-30 justchuck & Cathy @ Rondel Village

22-May 1 Muzicdoc @ SeaStar; Kuyaba

22-May 5 BIG SHINY n Rootsy @ ziggy's hammock


*Soon Come:*


23-28 never2many @ Nirvana

23-29 Jim-Donna @ Shields Negril Villas

23-29 Negrilfound42 @ Rondel Village

23-May 2 CosmicMoose @ White Sands

24-29 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who @ Catcha Gardens

24-May 2 IRIEchic @ CCLP; Catcha Falling Star

25-May 3 Tootsie @ Traveller's

25-May 10 Captaind and Miss G on Zion Hill

27-May 7 lisapat @ Grand Pineapple

28 Ferdie66

Groove16 @ Rondel Village

Nurse Beth

Phineasfreakears

kaycee


and of course, Rob and bnewb!!!

----------


## In2Deep

riu tropical palace 

27-may1

first timer

----------


## Rob

Welcome In2Deep! Great to have you "on board" and see you soon on Friday at the Boardie Bash at Dru's!

----------


## Rob

We were sitting at the Red Dragon the other day, reminding our friend, Rasta Dave, that we'll be arriving later for his birthday on Friday the 28th. We explained the Boardie Bash to him. He said 'no problem' and then asked if we wanted to invite anyone to his birthday party after the Boardie Bash.

We know not everyone gets to experience a true Jamaican yard birthday so we asked if we could make it an open invitation. Once again he said 'no problem'. In true Jamaican tradition, there will be free food and his guests "buy out the bar". 

Since this is a late addition to the Boardie Bash events, with his help we are arranging very affordable (if not free) transportation to and from the party.

For those interested in attending, we need to know what time to arrange the ride to March Town (outside Orange Bay). The dress code is tourist casual, so it is no problem to leave directly from the Boardie Bash at 4pm. The other option would be to arrange the ride for later to give people time to freshen up. If you are interested, please reply here or PM me.

The only thing we must ask is this is for serious inquiries. Leaving directly from the Bash would allow those undecided to make a last minute decision. But if we need to arrange a later pick up, the decision to go would need to be made in advance. Also, having an idea on the number of people interested will help Rasta Dave have enough hot food and cold drinks.

If you have never attended a real Jamaican birthday party, Dave's kind invitation is a great chance to do this!

What are your thoughts and are you interested in attending?

----------


## Rob

If anyone wants something to do on Tuesday (tomorrow), Omar of the Hiyah Grade Band is inviting you to Drifters to be the first to listen to some new tunes they worked on last week in Kingston.

Usual time and usual deals with some great new music! Be the first to check out the new tracks!

See you there!

----------


## Vince

Mon, Sounds like a good tyme tomorrow!!

----------


## captaind

> Usual time and usual deals with some great new music! Be the first to check out the new tracks!
> 
> See you there!


Rob, What's the usual time?

Cap

----------


## Rob

check the Entertainment/Bar link above!

----------


## Vince

All boardies have a GREAT tyme!! One year we will meet up with ya'll!  :Wink:  Bless all!

----------


## jamaicarob

have a great time all, have a R.S. for me JO JO  , soon come

----------


## gregandkelly63

Have a great boardie bash today everyone!  Wish we were there with you!  Enjoy!

----------


## Vince

YEA!! It's the BOARDIE BASH DAY!!!! For those who could not attend to be there with our Negril.com family how about Tons of pictures saying "cheers from the boardie bash!" lol- Ya'll have a BLAST today!! Be safe!! :Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Well, as predicted, epic fail on keeping up with the board during the past week. It's been a fun run! See you all at Dru's!

----------


## Vince

I bet there has to be at least 20-30 people would LOVE to be there in Negril right now!! :Big Grin:  Please raise a Red Stripe bottle for us that can not be there with ya'll.  :EEK!:  And go ahead and take a picture of it to rub it in on us. LMAO!! Ya'll have FUN!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Back from our latest trip to the rock. I have the post vacation blues now. 

As always it was another great trip! We didn't get the chance to attend many of the scheduled events except the Pub Crawl on 4/26. Hi Coloringbook! 

Surprisingly our only downer of the trip were the two visits we made to Drifter's. I was really excited to check them out after hearing about the place on the board. We stopped in on Wednesday 4/19 for a drink or two, we got the feeling like we weren't supposed to be there, so we hit the road fairly quickly. We stopped in again on Friday afternoon just before the music was going to start. The owners were very warm and welcoming, but then came the bar staff again. I went up to the bar to get a beer, and she told me no. Ok? I figured maybe they just weren't ready, so I sat back down, and then about 15 minutes later I watched another guy go up to the bar and get a bucket of beers (he appeared to be a regular as the staff/owners knew him). So I went back up to the bar to order a beer, and again the bartender shook her head and told me no. OK? WTH?! (I should note that I was not drunk, etc.. or giving off any other impression that I should not be served - I also saw her refuse another girl who was sitting at the bar) After the second no, we decided to leave. The owners did notice that we were leaving, I said we might be back, knowing that we wouldn't. I'm still scratching my head over this one, but sadly they are off our list to visit again. 

We spent some time at Woodstock, great place!!! We also had a few meals at Errol's, watched a waterspout from their deck, that was a pretty cool sight to see! 

Finally made it to Best in the West, great food and service! 

I noticed this trip that the vendors did not seem as aggressive as in the past, or maybe I am just more laid back about it now? Either way, it was nice, and it was fun interacting with the ones we bought things from. 

We walked from Travellers up to Canoe on one of the days for breakfast, I forget which one now, food was excellent!! 

We enjoyed our time while staying non-all inclusive for 3 days (our first time doing this in 10 trips) visiting beach bars, etc.. We are still evaluating, but I think we still lean towards staying at an AI but venturing off when we want to. We'll see how I feel when we book our next trip, lol! 

Until next time Jamaica. <3

----------


## Vince

Thanks for the report Jamerican71, very odd to hear that about Drifter's. Thanks again sorry Negril blues.  :Wink:

----------


## Jamerican1

I thought it was odd too given all of the outstanding reviews. Hoping it was just a one off, but for now it's left a bad impression, getting back on that beach might change my mind in the future though! 

I didn't complain while I was there, and I don't plan to give them any poor reviews on TA, or their facebook or anything like that.

----------


## Vince

Maybe she was a bad day. IDk :Wink:

----------


## never2many

THAT is weird.

----------


## Bnewb

Jamerican1...is it possible that the beer bucket specials hadn't started yet? I think the specials start around the time the music begins...2 or 3pmish...someone can correct me if I'm wrong please.
It's too bad you said to the owners "we might be back" instead of telling them why you were leaving...maybe they could have explained what was going on or have corrected the problem if there was one immediately.  :EEK!:

----------


## Jamerican1

I went back up to the bar after the other guy had gotten a bucket and was told no so I don't think that was the reason. 

I just didn't want to complain and make a thing out of it, it was just easier for us to move on and enjoy our day somewhere else. After having visited there a few days prior and having an uncomfortable experience it just didn't seem worth it. 

I am sure this is not a normal experience there, and hopefully it doesn't happen to anyone else. I found it really odd.

----------


## IRIEchic

Jamerican1...I take my hat off to you and applaud you for taking the high road and moving on but what happened was unacceptable...NOW if that was me they would've heard about it...LOL that' just me though  :Smile:

----------

